
Ask HN: What is better PM tool for marketing and design agency: Trello or Asana? - Biba89
What are the limitations of those two? What other tools do you recommend?
======
megamindbrian2
Have used 4 different ones, Jira requires the least point and clicking.

~~~
megamindbrian2
In order Jira Trello Asana Version1

~~~
Biba89
Do you think Jira is good for marketing agency or is it more for product-led
companies?

~~~
megamindbrian2
That reminds me, I've used pipedrive for marketing. The plug-in to Gmail for
templates was nice. Any of them should work as they are just glorified task
managers.

